# First experiment with 8Dio Silka



## Alex Niedt (Jul 6, 2018)

Loving the 8Dio Silka library, so far. This is the first think I made while experimenting with it, basically just playing with the soft arcs.


----------



## J-M (Jul 6, 2018)

Sounds great mate! Why, why are there so many great choir libraries out there when I already have so many necessary things on my to-buy-list?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 6, 2018)

Haha, I feel your pain. I keep buying, but my list still grows, somehow. And thanks!


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Loving the 8Dio Silka library, so far. This is the first think I made while experimenting with it, basically just playing with the soft arcs.



Beautiful! Great harmonic choices Alex


----------



## Ken Still (Jul 7, 2018)

Beautiful! Nice work, Alex. I love those suspensions in the inner voices!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow, thanks so much for the nice comments! There's something about the tone of a choir that lets you get away with all sorts of clustered dissonances in a pleasing way, and I feel like I'm able to take full advantage of it with this library.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 7, 2018)

Sounds great, Alex! Lots of clarity in both the sound of the library as well as your orchestration.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Jul 8, 2018)

Love this choir! Great piece!


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 9, 2018)

Beautiful harmonies, Dude! Sounds like the real Thing! I have Insolidus and love it, too.
Have to checkout Silka now...


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Jul 10, 2018)

Beautiful work <3 I just got Silka myself and have to say I love it as well. Insolidus has been one of my favourites and I think Silka will definitely be another one. So intuitive and beautiful out of the box. Here is my first Silka test run with only oohs (no words), it was pure fun to work out:


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 15, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> Beautiful harmonies, Dude! Sounds like the real Thing! I have Insolidus and love it, too.
> Have to checkout Silka now...


Have you compared the two yet? Wondering if they're a perfect sonic match.


----------



## enyawg (Jul 15, 2018)

Now there’s a melodic Lament! Nice work sir and the library sounds scrumptious!


----------



## mobileavatar (Jul 15, 2018)

Very nice work indeed! I'd like to if one can change the (relative) duration of syllables within an arc, like the way "Dominus" can?


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 16, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Have you compared the two yet? Wondering if they're a perfect sonic match.


Yes as an owner of Insolidus I believe they would be as the libraries are the same with the same singers, functionality, etc.. only different phrases. Sonically it would be identical. I hope to add this to my palette in the near future (maybe if they have a Black Friday sale) I've been eyeballing Dominus too as I see it's on 30% discount but there's something special with the arcs that make it more realistic that the other chorus libraries don't have. Maybe a little more limiting with what you can do as a lyrical phrase library but truly a beautiful sound


----------

